# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Como insertar videos

## Ritxi

Os recuerdo que se pueden insertar videos de Youtube, vimeo, Hulu... muy fácilmente

Simplemente hay que clicar en esta pestaña videoY.pngy pegar el enlace  :001 302: 

Acordaros de poner otra vez el enlace debajo de la ventana, ya que sino desde algunos móbiles no se puede ver.


*Ejemplo-*




&#x202a;Joaquin Matas - Cuarteto Hipnotico&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y yo añado un aviso, los que nos conectamos desde Ipad no vemos los videos insertados.

Así que lo mejor es insertar el video y añadir debajo el enlace a Youtube(o la plataforma que sea), siguiendo el ejemplo que el bueno de Ritxi propone arriba.

----------

